# Freewareprogramme zur Tonaufnahme



## Schreiberling (26. März 2007)

Hi! 

Ich suche ein gutes Freewareprogramm zur Aufnahme von gesprochenen Texten. Es handelt sich nicht um eine Musikaufnahme. Ich bin für jede Empfehlung dankbar.


----------



## tobee (26. März 2007)

Auf dieser Seite stehen viele Programme zur Auswahl.


----------



## Schreiberling (26. März 2007)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## bokay (27. März 2007)

Diese Seite kann auch sehr hilfreich sein...


----------

